# Dear Father Christmas 2007 wishes



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

all,

I know most of you will think it is silly  but i thought that i would write a Christmas wish list for Father Christmas,  Feel free to add you letters too. 

Dear Father Christmas,

I wish for the year ahead that my DH stays free of cancer.  I would like him to stay healthy and happy. 

I also wish that my baby in heaven is safe and happy and that is all i can ask as a mum. 

I wish my  Lulu, stays healthy 

I wish that my Dad and his new gf are happy and they sort there problems out. 

I wish my ds and her bf got pg as they have been TTC for over a year now. 

I wish my other ds has her op for the endo and that she recovers quickly and stays healthy. 

I hope my mum realises i still love her and know that although we disagree she is my mum. 

To all my friends luck and happiness in everything they do, 

Bless the creators of FF  My life line 

To all my FF who wish for a baby, I wish that you grant them their dreams to be become parents 

To all my FF who are pg, keep there baby's safe and make the new year full of joy at there birth 

To all my FF who have children, make then always remember how lucky they are, make them and there children full of health 

And for me, if you get round to it, give me a chance to see the happiness parent hood can bring.   i wish for a baby, does not matter what sex, whether he/she will be smart or not i will love him/her just the same. 

If you can grant just some of my wishes i will be happy but make sure they are the ones for my family and friends as without them I would not be able to survive in this world. 

Thank you so much. 

Jenny​


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jenny 

I cant write a letter at the moment cos yours has made me    

(And I'm going out and just done my face!!  )

Chick, that is such a lovely letter, I will come back to this thread and write a letter myself later but I do know that in it I will be asking for your wishes for yourself and your dh to come true.  Hun you are one of the loveliest people I "know" and you deserve everything you've asked for. 

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry Amanda,  i didn't mean to make you cry   

You are a pretty special lady yourself,   you have helped me so much in the past. 

May christmas miracles happen for you and your dh  

Jenny


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Awwww you have made me   too 

We have a tradition in our family with my Mum making Xmas cakes and puddings. We call it stir up Sunday, which is the last Sun of Nov usually.
Mum makes the mixtures and the whole family goes up and has a stir of each while making a wish.

Every year I ask for the obvious   but this year was slightly different. I don't want to jinx it, but I wished one for me and one for all my friends, which of course includes all of you lovely FFer's, not excatly pg but 'where we need to be in life' as such

Shelley  Xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dear Father Christmas

My wish for Xmas is that all the lovely ladies on FF get their dreams come true in 2007  

Please send my DH and all our service men and woman home from Iraq and any other war zone safe and well in 2007

Shelley xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jenny What a lovely thread 

Your Wishes were so well thought out and written no wonder weve had  

I will have to give my wishes some serious thought, before I post here,
but I know One Wish, it would be for health and happiness to each and everyone of my Fertility Friends, 
and their families. 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Dear father christmas

This year i dont want any gifts to be honest i dont want xmas to happen this year. all i want is my dad to get better and make all this pain and sadness go away. Please stop his pain and tell the cancer to go away and leave my dad alone.

Please make my step dads scan on tuesday be nothing but a little fatty lump 

Please take care of my mum and also my brother

My darling fur babies and my very supporting DP

thank you 

Alison xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*OMG    The members of FF are so very special and this thread just proves it!

Dear Father Christmas

Please make my wishes come true this year

I wish that all my Fertility Friends have their wishes come true

I wish that my family stay safe and happy for many years to come

I wish that my angel gets her dream

I wish that all war would stop and that all starving and sick children in the world can be fed and made better

For myself I wish for only one thing, and I think you already know what that is Sir, I have been wishing the same wish for many a Christmas now, and I just pray that this year my wish is granted

And finally, and I know Sir that this is a tall order but I wish that modern technology improves rapidly and makes the odds of IF treatment working increase to 100% success rate

Take care Father Christmas, see you in 3 weeks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

What a lovely thread

I now have a massive lump in my throat.









I will have a think about my Christmas wish list and come back to you.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Dear Santa,
I wish that my parents find some happiness and if not with each other than somewhere else, I also wish for them to find the courage to do finally what will make them happy..
I wish my brother and sister, long lived happiness, and I wish they never have to go through what I have had to to acheive there dream.
I wish for my DH, that I can bless him with a child of our own once and for all. (Oh and he asks also for a PSP I know its a tall order but see what you can do) 
I wish for my DH family that they can finally see what a fabulous son/brother etc they really do have and be proud of him and tell him so.
I wish for my friend Kelly, to not be in any pain anymore.
I wish for all my friends that they are healthy and happy...nothing more.
I wish for all my Fertility Friends, that they get there miracle and if not soon, then give them the strength to fight this battle of Infertility, until such time there baby is ready for them.
I wish for myself the strength I need to carry my tx journey on as long as I need to to acheive our baby....

I know I have asked for a lot but these people I have mentioned deserve so much more, than I could possibly list!

Love and Christmas Wishes
MrsHope


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You lot are all so... whats the word.... oh you know what I mean 

----------------------------------

Dear Santa

Thank you so much for this years dream come true. 
Please please please can I have a huge bag of  for christmas so that all my FF Friends can share in the joys that DH and I have been blessed with.

I'd also like for a little sign that our Son Charlie is happy wherever he may be.

Oh and if you have a spare 5 minutes could you also manage world peace  

Thank you in advance
Deb


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im going to write one but some of these are so lovely i just cant right now! will try again tomorrow!

Must be the drugs making me so hormonal!

Bendy


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Dear Father Christmas

I don't want much for Christmas this year, just want it to be special.
I know you have tried to give me my wish many times now I am sorry it never finishes.
I wish my family well and that my sister gets the all clear from her tumour
I wish my ss would grow up and behave nicely and stop trying to ruin my life
I wish every FF member eternal happiness
I wish little Sarah pulls through and gets her special 1st Christmas (please see that wish right through)
I wish my life would get better and me start feeling happier
One last thing peace on Earth is what alot of us want.
Please promise me Jess can help you this year as she says she has been very good and has her Antlers waiting
Merry Christmas !!​


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

God. I am also  

Dear Santa, 

This year I have quite a few wishes, I wish for my daughter to be happy and healthy and have a perfect childhood. 
I wish for my beautiful angel to be watching down on us, and to sleep well. x

I also wish for the chance to hold another baby in my arms. To give my daughter a brother or sister and to end the heartache. 

For my family and friends to be safe, happy well and healthy. 

I wish for all my FF friends to have their wishes, for everyones sadness to end. 

I know its a lot to ask, but I hope this year, my wishes make it to their destination and return to me complete. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

What a lovely, lovely thread. 

What I'd love more than anything, is for all the lovely people on FF to realise their dream, and be holding their own babies and bumps this time next year.  If I had a magic wand, I'd grant these wishes myself. 

Please please let my mum keep this job, she SO deserves it after 6 years of trying ~ I can't bear to see her cry during hard times, so please let this new job be her new beginnings. 

Please look over my Nan and Grandad ... I'm not ready for them to go yet.  

Please let my friend Laura's pregnancy pass safely and happily .. she SO deserves the happiness thats coming her way.    

Please let me be the best Mummy I can be to Ethan and give him all he deserves. 

Mostly ... Thank you.  Thank you for making my dreams come true when I felt sure they never would, and lifting my heart in a way I never thought possible.  I'll never forget what I've been through,  and I'll always cherish him with all my heart.  I couldnt be happier, or more in love.  He's perfect ... and so worth all the tears and heatache. 

Marie xxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

that really started the tears going!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Can I make a wish for 2007  (well there is a few actually, hope that's o.k) I wish that next year my brother will find the girl of his dreams and for him to be truly happy...I also wish that for once in my whole life I would get a   and for my DP to be made the happiest man alive and to drive to my parents house and suprise them with the news as they have been SO incredibly supportive. I wish for all my friends love and health and for my ff friends BFP's in abundance!
love and  
pobby xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

> My wish for 2006 is to hold my miracle baby in my arms and to see the joy on my DH's face.


My wish for 2006 didn't come true and so I'm wishing it again with all my heart, body, soul... right down to my little toe.

I wish all my friends on FF have their dreams heard and their wishes come true.

I wish good health to my father who is starting to struggle and finds the winters very hard.

I wish my business will be successful and I will be able to raise money for many charities.

I wish I could stop feeling so ugly inside and instead be filled with joy and laughter.

I wish love and happiness to all my family and I hope they understand why I can't be around them much at the moment.

I wish I could watch the news and feel joy instead of sadness, anger and pain.

Allison xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Dear Santa,

As so many have already asked, I would like all my lovely friends here to get their much longed for children

I would like my Mothers depression to go away so she can start to live

I would like my sisters illness to go away so she can live too

I would like my gorgeous husband to find a secure job and some much needed confidence, I miss his happiness and smile so very much

I would gladly give up presents forever if you could help

Jen
x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Dear Santa,

I wish that my FF's are granted their dreams for 2007 as they are such a supportive, loving and friendly group of people who all open their hearts to others experiencing the awful rollercoaster of IF.

I wish that my FF's who have got their longed for BFP have happy and healthy pregnancies and continue to be an inspiration for those of us still waiting to become mummies.

I wish that my brother and SIL deliver a happy and healthy baby early in the New Year and that I can be the best auntie ever.

I wish for the joy of realising our dream of the last 12 years and the strength to face the ups and downs of whatever it takes to get there.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christmas Wishes for all my FF's to have Comfort and Joy in the year ahead
_Comfort _ for the sad times and _joy_ in all that is good

For Dh and I to be Parents, with ONE MORE TRY

I wish For health and Happiness to all ​


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Dear Santa

I have so many wishes I feel guilty voicing them, as there are so many worse off than me, but if you do have some spare wishes to grant please can you consider mine ?

My first wish is for a BFP, as I think it may be the only thing that will mend my broken heart.  I don't much mind what I need to do to achieve it, but I wish I knew what it was.

I wish also that you could make people that hate each other love each other instead, and then maybe they would want to stop killing each other. 

I wish I loved my job

Thank you for granting the wishes for the BFP's this year.

Thank you for sparing the life of my precious furbaby Oscar last Christmas and allowing him to survive throughout 2006, and I wish for him to enjoy another full year next year.

Thats it for now.  Merry Christmas  

xxx


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

Dear Father Christmas

I wish for all the wishes written by all the FF's to come true and to make 2007 as magical for them as 2006 was for us.

Love Vick


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

. . . .

so have any wishes come true


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

*Jenny* said:


> all,
> 
> I know most of you will think it is silly  but i thought that i would write a Christmas wish list for Father Christmas,  Feel free to add you letters too.
> 
> ...


Well, cant believe its over a year since i wrote that.

Anyway, starting at the beginning

My DH has stayed cancer free,  although we had a scare it was nothing that could not be treated with antibiotics 
My lulu  did stay healthy and we ended up getting another cat called charlie to keep her company 
My dad and his girlfriend did sort out there differences and ended the year by getting married 
My sis is still trying to get pg, but in the mean time she has got engaged and re done her house so not all bad 
My other sis did have her op for endo and has recovered well 
My mum still don't realise that i love her even if we disagree 
Alot of my ff have become pg but i hope that 2008 brings more 

As for me, my prayers have been answered,  i sat there writing this letter last year, trying to accept the fact that i will never be a mum.  I never in my wildest dreams thought i would be sat here now 35 weeks pg with a healthy little boy.  To all of you out there, don't give up 

Jenny


----------

